# If you guys haven't signed up.....stop the satellite tax



## mattmcg (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm in California and am not happy with the recent taxation efforts on satellite service in my state. I've signed up but wanted to pass the website along for others to take a look at.

http://www.stopsatellitetax.com/stoptax/


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the Link!

Done


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Great website. Really easy.


----------



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

ive done my part....just hope it works in Ohio


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Ohio has a deficit, so I doubt it will be stopped there.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Gray Davis never saw a tax he didn't love. WTG California for re-electing him!


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow, that was easy to do.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Link to that sight is also found on Directv's home page.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sorahl _
> *Gray Davis never saw a tax he didn't love. WTG California for re-electing him! *


California's current budget woes can largely be traced to his Republican predecessors, who came up with the ill-fated energy deregulation plan, forcing a huge state bailout.

Lest I be accused of being a bleeding heart liberal, I would also point out that George H.W. Bush was a one-term president because he inherited the Reagan economic policies. (Few people remember that GHWB was the first to call supply-side theory "voodoo economics" when he was still running against Reagan for the nomination.)


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Quite true, Quite true. It is also a great case to show that price caps do not work. All they do is foster a false sense of price security and then force later pain...


----------

